# Pinched



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The new Easy Set Mole Eliminator has been redesigned for the better - and, it wasn't bad before. Anyway, this new model is grabbing the earth movers left and right. Best mole trap invented!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I'll have to share this improved mole trap with my friend, his yard is infested with moles and his ground is constantly mushy.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

This unit is the best. Even though it may seem like dozens of moles have infested an area, in actuality, there's usually only a couple of them, because they don't tolerate others. You can check Ebay, JB, but make sure to get the Wire Tec patented brand, because there are some cheap knock-offs. No need to buy more than one. Just stomp the burrows down, mark them with a utility flag or stick and watch for the burrows to reappear. Set the trap and move it, if it doesn't grab one in a day. They'll run about $35 and well worth the American-made genius.

Here is a link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wire-Tek-Heavy-Gauge-Steel-EasySet-Mole-Eliminator-Trap-/131140026755?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e888e0183


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Now you have something to line you boots.....


----------

